
Game of Torrents and Data leaks - balgan
https://blog.binaryedge.io/2016/04/29/game-of-torrents-and-data-leaks/
======
igama
"Don't forget on a Peer to Peer Network usually if you can see them, they can
see you."

True, many seem to forget that.

